# Looking for dry rub for ribs



## Molly J (Jan 29, 2018)

I'm looking to smoke my first set of ribs and would like a dry rub with some sweet heat. I love that first sweet bite then the heat hitting the palate. Anyone have a good rub recipe?


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Jan 29, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## trillo15 (Jan 29, 2018)

I have experimented with a couple for pork, but this one has been my favorite lately.  Sweet and a bit of heat with the cayenne pepper.  If your not looking for the heat, just dial it down a bit.  Its all in what you find good and delicious!
	

		
			
		

		
	








Enjoy!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 30, 2018)

The rub below is my go-to for anything. The kids even put it on fries and popcorn...

*Cajun Rib Tickler*

1C Tubinado or Dried Brown Sugar*

1/4C Paprika**

2T Kosher Salt

2T Garlic Powder

2T Onion Powder

2T Mustard Powder

2T Chili Powder

2T Dry Celery Flakes

2tsp Black Pepper

1-2tsp Cayenne

2tsp Dry Oregano

2tsp Dry Thyme

1tsp Celery Seed

Grind the Oregano, Thyme, Celery Flake and Seed. Mix all and store in air tight container, up to 3 months...Makes about 2 Cups.

Notes...* Leave out the Sugar for a *Cajun Blackening Spice.* Spinkle a lot or a little, on whatever meat, dip in melted Butter or Olive oil and saute in a very hot pan until cooked to your desired IT.

** If you wish you can use Smoked Paprika in the recipe. This will give a seasoning that will add some "Smokey flavor" to Grilled, Sauteed, Fried or Roasted meat, not just stuff you smoke.

Mix and store in an air tight container...JJ


----------



## saltysandman (Feb 5, 2018)

my go-to Rub (kansas city style). i've used on pork and beef everything. it's definitely sweet. 

2 cups sugar (brown or white or both) i find that white sugar makes it less clumpy. 
1/2 cup dry mustard
1 TBS cayenne pepper
1 TBS smoked paprika
1 TBS onion powder
1 TBS garlic powder
1 TBS salt
2 tsp fresh ground black pepper 

i let rub work into meat for at least an hour preferably overnight


----------

